# Bad News/Good News



## Reformingstudent (Jan 7, 2005)

First the bad news: Your not as bad as you think you are, your a lot worse. 

The good news? Cheer up, God\'s Grace is greater than you think it is.  ~ Steve Brown

God has dealt with my sin once and for all through His Son, Jesus Christ. Do I want to be Holy? yes, do I fail? yes but God accepts me in Christ and I am clothed in His perfect righteousness. In this life I will never reach perfection but it is the desire of my heart and God knows that. Jesus is my righteousness so now I have no fear of what God will do to me. My sin\'s have been forgiven my debt paid in full now I can enjoy being in God\'s presences once again. Hallelujah!!


----------



## blhowes (Jan 7, 2005)

Amen and amen, brother! Thanks for helping me get ready to start another day by posting those wonderful truths!


----------



## Reformingstudent (Jan 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> Amen and amen, brother! Thanks for helping me get ready to start another day by posting those wonderful truths!



Grace truly is Amazing isn't it? 

Have a blessed day.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Keylife_fan_
> First the bad news: Your not as bad as you think you are, your a lot worse.
> 
> The good news? Cheer up, God\'s Grace is greater than you think it is.  ~ Steve Brown



I think Steve Brown is great! Does he still have his radio program? It's not available in the Chicago/Milwaukee area, as far as I know.


----------



## Reformingstudent (Jan 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Keylife_fan_
> ...



You can listen on line at www.keylife.org. I haven't listened to Steve in a while. he was one of the first I ever heard explain to me what grace was about. Loved his book, 'When being good isn't good enough"


----------

